# stax



## shaun n phil (Sep 30, 2007)

here is a pic of our stax built by exotic reptile housing aint best pic took on fone


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

looka beast.... very nice


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

crikey that's a stack and a half!!!! very nice set-up, bet you'll enjoy filling them all up


----------



## exotic reptile housing (Jul 12, 2007)

wicked picture mate get it put on my thread!!


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thats fantastic  

would love a viv stack like that


----------



## shaun n phil (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah tis big there is 3 units 6ft high ish each vivarim is 36*18*20 w*h*d: victory:: victory:


----------



## shaun n phil (Sep 30, 2007)

exotic reptile housing said:


> wicked picture mate get it put on my thread!!


 bump yours up n ill post on there for you:whistling2:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Impressive looking stack: victory:
How many £ coins was it????


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

BIG :mf_dribble: Nice:mf_dribble:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

wow good looking stack!


----------



## reptile.kid (Aug 27, 2007)

looks mint m8 wahts in them all ?? ill be getting exotic reptile housing to do mine when im ready


----------

